# Shallow Well Iron Stains



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with a shallow well that is leaving rust stains on the concrete? Finally got off the city water and now dealing with this issue. I know there are filters but just not sure which way to go. Been having a hard time finding information.

Thanks


----------



## bradg (Sep 18, 2020)

I just started using the American Hydro Systems 30gal injection system. All my neighbors with irrigation have iron stains on the road, brick, concrete and landscaping stone. I had my irrigation installed with this system. So far I'm happy. The SDS sheets for their chemical solution appears to be acid for chelating the iron so it doesn't oxidize on surfaces. Depending on your iron level, you mix their solution in the 30gal tank with water. It is then injected into your main line when your irrigation runs. My well is 150ft and I have 1ppm iron with hard water. 91k sqft yard.

Secondary benefit, I have melt 40lbs of Urea in the tank to spoon feed. Look up fertigation for more info on that.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Pwmcadet12 said:


> Anyone have any experience with a shallow well that is leaving rust stains on the concrete? Finally got off the city water and now dealing with this issue. I know there are filters but just not sure which way to go. Been having a hard time finding information.
> 
> Thanks


I have this problem as well. Everything is stained!


----------

